# Vitamins/Supplements



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Presently I don't give Oakly any supplements but I'm sure you will get lots of responses on this one : It's not that I have anything against them I just haven't had any concerns yet :crossfing The crew on this board feed their dogs a WIDE variety of foods and supplements.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Salmon Oil being the one of the main ones for conditioning the skin and coat


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Jenna, age 9, was just diagnosed with arthritis in her hips. The vet suggested we try Omega 3 fatty acids (fish oil) and a glucosamine/chondroitin formula instead of traditional pain meds because they are easier on her liver. They need to build up in her system but so far they seem to be helping.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

What brands are you using for the fish oil and the glucosamine/chondroitin formula? I took Coal to the vet on Saturday and she wants me to start him on glucosamine/chondroitin and gave me the dosage but didnt really say what brand and where the best place to buy is...

He will be 9 this Nov and I mentioned to the vet that hes slowing down... especially walking up the steps from the backyard... he doesnt seem to be in pain just slowly walks up those steps.. unless its feeding time and then he runs full out...:doh: 


Brandy's Mom said:


> Jenna, age 9, was just diagnosed with arthritis in her hips. The vet suggested we try Omega 3 fatty acids (fish oil) and a glucosamine/chondroitin formula instead of traditional pain meds because they are easier on her liver. They need to build up in her system but so far they seem to be helping.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

From what I've learnt earlier, Grizzly Salmon Oil and Iceland Pure are pretty good brands.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ooooh supplements...not the supplements....poor Til currently has about 24 tablets a day...all combinations of B Vits (Biotin and niacinamide), E Vitimin, Kelp and Omega 3 and 6 supplements...all added in daily...she has a auto-immune disease that makes her nails fall out so we are trying to get them strong again....for a healthy dog I would just give Salmon oil (I use one called Salmopet, its very good) with Vitimin E (I have read a few times that fish oil and vit E should be given together)


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so sorry, auto-immune disease? It's curable though right? Just takes time?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hi thanks, well we should be able to wean her off MOST of the supplements, but really it is a life long thing....she will be ALWAYS on salmon oil and vit E but then I had her on that before anyway, for the general benefits...She is ok though, still ploughing around the place like a lunatic, the only time it hurts is when she has one about to drop off, like today my other dog stood on a fragile nail and it made her cry :-(


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Sigh, I'm so sorry to hear. Hope she gets better over time


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

For coat and allergies I use Omega 3 Fatty Acids and Biotin Powder (Vitamin B in a pwoder form.)


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy has allergies so 2 years ago I started her on 2 (1000 mg) fish oil capsules, 1 tbsp of safflower oil, 1 (1000 mcg) biotin tablet along with 7 brewer's yeast tablets. I use people versions of the first three products. When Abby came along a little over a year ago, I started her on the same regime just to help her coat condition. They both have extremely shiny hair and Buffy is better able to control the itchies that come in late July through Sept. She is allergic to something that grows at that time of year. Ragweed I presume.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Ooooh supplements...not the supplements....poor Til currently has about 24 tablets a day...all combinations of B Vits (Biotin and niacinamide), E Vitimin, Kelp and Omega 3 and 6 supplements...all added in daily...she has a auto-immune disease that makes her nails fall out so we are trying to get them strong again....for a healthy dog I would just give Salmon oil (I use one called Salmopet, its very good) with Vitimin E (I have read a few times that fish oil and vit E should be given together)


Oh my goodness, I've never heard of that before.

Sounds like she has a wonderful dog parent looking after her though.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I use Wild Grizzly Salmon Oil and give them glucosamine/chondroitin .


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Should I be giving Daisy fish oil supplements when she gets plenty of fish in the spring and summer (bluegills, sunfish, baby bass), and a whole mackeral once a week? Isn't she getting enough fish oil already?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Grizzly Salmon Oil for all of them; Wholistic Canine Complete Joint Mobility for the seniors along with Cosequin DS; Digest All Plus for all of them; and Stop Eating Poop (how I WISH I didn't need this one!! LOL!) for all. I also give them In supplements (Lecithin) for treats or drop a few into their food. If you could see me twice a day - bowls lined up scooping out their dehydrated food, mixing in the dry supplements, adding water, adding the salmon oil, stirring. letting it sit for 10 minutes, stirring again........honestly I never spent so much time in the kitchen before! :doh:


----------

